# Very painful first period after miscarriage?



## _gracie

I'm not sure if this belongs here so I apologize if it doesn't..

I just started my first period since my miscarriage, and it is extremely painful, about as painful as the miscarriage was itself. I've been getting constant headaches and feeling generally unwell the last week and I can tell my flow is alot heavier than usual, even though the bleeding only started a few hours ago. I'm also peeing CONSTANTLY! Its annoying me how often I have to go to the bathroom!

I've read on the internet that this is quite normal, but should I go and see a doctor? Have any of you had complications after miscarriage? I am in so much pain and panadol etc is not doing a thing, am I just overreacting? Is this just my bodies way of repairing itself? I'm just worried because usually my periods are very light with little or no period pain..

Any replies appreciated x


----------



## wishing4bub#3

go with your gut instinct!
are you passing clots again? did they give you an US to make sure your uterus was empty after the mc?


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I was thinking that it could be some tissue that wasn't let go with your miscarriage the first time. It's worth a trip to the dr if you can, I'd say. Do you have a fever at all? Try a heavier dose of painkiller a hot water bottle, a back massage, all those tricks to see if it will settle it down.


----------



## _gracie

No the doctor didn't give me anything while I was having the miscarriage, and yes there are clots, not really enough to have me worried but still some clotting..

For the past few hours I've just been laying on the couch with a hot water bottle and that has relieved the pain, but as soon as I stood up to make a cup of tea and start doing things the pain has come back just as worse :(

I haven't had a fever, I guess thats why I haven't been rushing to the doctors because I think if there was any complications like infection I'd have a temperature..

I think I'll book in at the doctors for a few days time and if all of this keeps up as bad as it is by then I will go and see him.. thankyou for replies so far :)


----------



## rottiemiss

My first period was awful, it was so heavy I was filling a night time towel in an hour and there was hundreds of tiny little clots on the sanitary towels and everytime I went to the bathroom. The pain was unbearable and I could barely stand up. It lasted for a few days like that then calmed down to a "normal" period.

I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

Hi Gracie. Im so sorry for your loss :( I actually posted near enough exactly the same thread about 2 weeks ago. My first period after m/c was very heavy, crampy, lots of small clots, lasted about a week I think. I got a response from a few ladies saying they had experienced the same for their 1st period after so guessing it's normal, but sucks hey?!
Hope the pain eases soon and your feeling better. 
Massive :hugs: for you 
xxx


----------



## tansey

Sorry for you loss.
My first and 2nd periods were bad - very heavy bleeding and passing lots of very big clots. With the first AF I ended up back at hospital and was given antibiotics for possible water or womb infection and tabs to help with heavy bleeding.
2nd AF the bleeding and clots weren't as bad but still not normal but I have horrendous pain and nearly passed out/sick from it. Doc gave me mefenamic acid to help.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## _gracie

From what you guys are saying and others things I've read I'm sure this is normal, definitely sucks big time but I'm relieved that it sounds normal, except since this morning there are lots of clots and fleshy parts, its like reliving the experience all over again :(

tansey do you think it is worth me going to the doctor to get medication if I don't improve over the next few days?

Once again thankyou for all replies..


----------



## trying4#1

hiya

from experience of a late missed miscarriage, i was told and found that my first period was like the bleed after the mc. it was awful as it returned all of those memories. make sure that you get plenty of rest as the more stress you put on your body will result in a heavier bleed and more time for the womb to heal. make sure you drink plenty of water and try to eat some red meat to make sure that you do not become anemic. if you are passing lots of clots, particularly the size 50p piece or bigger, please do go to hospital.

i hope that helps.


----------



## Avannahsmum

Im goin through exactly the same been in bed with cramps and pains for past 36 hours bleedin is very heavy,with clots,had mc in may then 10 days later i was pregnant again but suffered mc again in late june,now having first period anyone else goin through this x x thanks x x


----------



## tryingagain11

Hi Avannahsmum sorry for your loss

I had a natural miscarriage at 9 weeks on July 22nd and started my first AF after on Saturday the 20th of August on my little one 1st birthday party "go figure". Anyways, the first 36hours were just spotting so I thought I was maybe pregnant again, but then last night I was in severe cramping pain and heavy clotting. Today I feel much better but no normal bleeding mostly just clots. For everything I have been reading and talking to people about it seems like it is very normal to have an abnormal period after the fact!

Well we are going to try again this month and hopefully it works, I am not getting any younger and I really want a little brother or sister for my little girl. Huggs xoxo


----------



## deedee marie

hi, you have my sympathy it sounds like you've experienced a lot of discomfort. I've miscarried twice and my first periods after each were heavier and more painful. after my most recent mc i felt feverish, faint and migraines caused by hormonal imbalance have returned. i went to see my gp and was reassured that this is normal and may continue while my body regulates itself. if you are not reassured by similar accounts go see your gp if only to put your mind at rest. all the best x


----------

